# Right Price Cars



## Mini3277 (5 Jun 2009)

My son recently purchased a car from Right Price Cars. Has anyone had any trouble dealing with them in the past?

The side indicator on the car has come away from the body of the car on the driver’s side. My son noticed this as early as the first time he filled the car with petrol (at the nearest station to RPC, they don't give you much petrol!). He contacted the salesman and email him pictures of the indicator - Dealer said that he'd put a new indicator on. Dealer was meant to contact my son on the same day. 

Anyway as it turns out the dealer in now gone on two weeks holidays and didn't mention the problem to anyone else in the office. The other salesperson is talking about charging me for the problem - This is not going to happen. 

My son has a verbal 6 month warranty. He didn't actually get a written warranty or even an invoice. 

Also, my son only got one key for the car and was told by the dealer that there is a second key but it’s with the owner of the garage and that he’d have to bring in down from his home. My son has been fobbed off with this excuse for 10 days at this stage. 

Also, how long does it normally take for a log book to be sent out?

I'm beginning to think that it's going to be difficult to deal with Right Price Cars in the future; does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## ely (5 Jun 2009)

This is typical of a lot of these so called dealerships. Get your son to immediatley write a registered letter to the garage and cc the SIMI complaints department.

Include the photos he took. Verify the 6 months warranty and mention the salesman's name, time and date of the sale. Also say that it was agreed that a key second key was to be included.
I would suggest that there is not a second key. They will try to fob you off until you give up.

Don't give up and in future do not hand over the money until all issues have been resolved.
Good luck!


----------



## mathepac (5 Jun 2009)

ely said:


> ... cc the SIMI complaints department...


There is no indication that Right Price Cars are SIMI members.


----------



## Mini3277 (5 Jun 2009)

Ely thank you for your reply. I currently have a letter drafted for my son, I haven't been too strong in the letter but am currently considering changing the wording. 

I'm disappointed with the service my son received and I'm of the opinion that certain car dealers tend to bring the entire motor industry down.

Thank you for the suggestion of copying the SIMI on the complaint.


----------

